# My California Calico Girls



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gosh, Mom, I'm just gonna say hi, I'm not starting anything. 












The itty bitty ceiling bug! 











My little girls - Can't believe they've already passed the 10-month mark!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They sure ain't so itty-bitty any more! I luff them. Please pet them for me.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Aw the one of them looking up at the ceiling is too cute!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, they are getting so big. And beautiful. And perfect.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Marie, that ceiling bug one is ADORABLE.  Are you sure they didn't decide they were wolves and were practicing their howling?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, for once their cute little mouths were shut! 8O 

I like it because it shows how fluffy they are. I petted them for you, Heidi.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Well, for once their cute little mouths were shut! 8O
> 
> I like it because it shows how fluffy they are. I petted them for you, Heidi.


They really are fluffy! They're such beautiful girls!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you, everyone, for all the nice comments. 

Oh, dear - they're looking over my shoulder - I'll never get their big heads in their room now for bedtime tonight.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I thought they were singing an operatic duet! :wink: 










They're cute, and they'll always be "the babies." (unless you get kitten fever again.  )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There are so many cute kitties on the Forum right now, I believe I'll live through others as far as kittens are concerned.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Awe Marie, they are as adorable as ever! You can just see how soft their fur is, right through the computer screen! 

That wouldn't by chance be one of those little beetles that they are looking at on the ceiling, would it? Funny how they are both looking at the same time...........while standing next to one another! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, there really was a teeny tiny moth-like thing. It moved and they both almost walked off the top of the cat tree onto thin air to follow it - just like cartoon cats. :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Cute pics, Marie, esp. the ceiling gaze. And you know I've got a soft spot for calicos.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marie73 said:


> I petted them for you, Heidi.


Thank you. Now will you please scritch them under their chins and give their tails a light tug. Tell them it is from me if they look at you funny.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

they have grown into some beautiful cats.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

My goodness they are so precious!! aww!! THANK YOU!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute

I'll come by and pick them up tomorrow


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo said you must bring Toby. 

It's an international exchange program.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Cleo said you must bring Toby.
> 
> It's an international exchange program.


Sure. Thats if you don't mind a furry butt sitting on your face at 5 in the morning :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for that image! 8O


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

ROFL!!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

:luv They are just too cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think we need more pictures of Milly.....


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe  I'll put some up now!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

oh my, they're just too adorable for words! I absolutely love the pic of them looking at the bug.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We got our Cali and Charlee fix for this week!  They are soooo cute, and that ceiling shot is just adorable.  Remember that one for the next synchro kitties collection . . .


----------



## Brie (May 1, 2008)

*I Love Your Calicos*

I love your calicos, I had a calico, she passed away this year. Her name was Zanty.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you, I'm so sorry about Zanty.


----------



## queen_scoopa (May 1, 2008)

These cats are adorable!! I like it how they looked up at the ceiling together :heart


----------

